# PS6: Rasterungseffekt / Kreis, Zentrum setzen?



## Heliodor (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mühe mich gerade vergeblich in Photoshop 6 beim Zeichenfilter/Rasterungseffekt/Kreis das Zentrum für die Rasterung zu setzen.

Die Forumsuche ergab leider keine Treffer.
Auch alle üblichen verdächtigen, wie ALT-, CTRL-Taste etc., oder verschieben in der Vorschau versagen.
Seltsamerweise wird das Zentrum aber auch nicht automatisch in der Bildmitte gesetzt. 

Bin recht ratlos und wäre um jede sachdienliche Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo.

Sobald du eine Auswahl für den Filter setzt, wird der Effekt in eben dieser Auswahl zentriert.
Wenn du also den Effekt auf die komplette Arbeitsfläche anwenden möchtest, müsstest du die komplette Arbeitsfläche anwählen (Strg+A).

Grüße

Philip


----------



## Heliodor (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Philip,

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Demnach scheint die einzige Lösung zu sein vorübergehend die Arbeitsfläche so zu vergrößern, dass das gewünschte Zentrum in der Bildmitte liegt!?

Was mich anfangs irritiert hatte, war, dass trotz Auswahl der gesamten Bildfläche das Zentrum nicht mittig war. Aber da hatte ich mir selbst ein Bein gestellt, wie ich jetzt bemerkt habe.


----------

